# Sexing White leghorn chicks??



## hollyosborn

I can clearly tell the genders of my barred rockers and RIR's.. but my leghorns i CAN NOT!!!!... i winged them at a day old and marked each one, but now.. cant tell which ones were marked... is there a way to tell or do i just have to wait?


----------



## Darkling

Well I've only had hens but from I can tell a hens comb will flop over while a roosters will stand straight. Also the roosters are bigger.
How old are they now?
Hope this helps ya.


----------



## Italy-Dan

We can help you with some photos of the birds


----------

